# Drywall Mud.



## DIYadam (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone,

So my brother and I are on our way to plastering a basement bathroom in our rental house. We hung the drywall and have been doing reading on techniques, etc. on plastering.

We are ready, but I just have one question concerning drywall mud. Which type do we use for the first two coats, and which type do we use for the last coat?

We live in Ontario, Canada, so I'm going to be buying the product from the Home Depot. They carry all sorts of CGC products.

http://www.homedepot.ca/catalog/insulation-drywall/173073+4294933845

Thanks everyone.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Well that's a little confusing.
Why are you plastering over a sheetrock wall, and of all rooms in a bathroom.
WHy are you not just taping the seams and filling the screw holes?
You did use green board or paperless sheetrock right?


----------



## DIYadam (Apr 18, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Well that's a little confusing.
> Why are you plastering over a sheetrock wall, and of all rooms in a bathroom.
> WHy are you not just taping the seams and filling the screw holes?
> You did use green board or paperless sheetrock right?


Sorry, perhaps I am using the wrong lingo here.

We have hung sheetrock on the walls. This does not include the shower area which will be concrete board & Kerdi membrane.

The goal is to tape the seams and fill the screw holes. I was asking what mud/plaster to use for each of the coats. The bathroom is going to be painted.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

There are three basic types of mud---each has its own purpose---

USG products--Easy sand powdered--20-45-90 minute set---used to pack gaps and voids before taping--
very hard to sand---can be used to set paper tape--

All purpose---contains glue and is used to set paper--often thinned with some water---hard to sand
often used for second coat--some pros use this for a top coat,also--

Lightweight (topping compound)--easy to sand--nice consistency--used as final coat---

Hope that helps---Mike---


----------



## DIYadam (Apr 18, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> There are three basic types of mud---each has its own purpose---
> 
> USG products--Easy sand powdered--20-45-90 minute set---used to pack gaps and voids before taping--
> very hard to sand---can be used to set paper tape--
> ...


Thanks for the help Mike.

It's nice to get a reply that's not condescending.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

This is the internet!!!!

Sometimes people will type in something that they would never say to your face---

Back to drywall----get the best 6" blade you can find---nice and flexible--
You will also need a 10" and a 12"--also nice and flexible---
The long blades should have a 'face' and a 'back'---good blades are a tiny bit bent to have a concave side (the face) --tiny almost imperceptible bend---helps as you feather the thin layers of mud.

Most novices try to add to much mud---thin layers---


----------



## DIYadam (Apr 18, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> This is the internet!!!!
> 
> Sometimes people will type in something that they would never say to your face---
> 
> ...


Thanks again Mike, I will let you know how the first coat goes.

It's the butt joints that are scaring me, luckily we got away with just 2 butt joints.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i'd get a bag of sheetrock 90 for your flats and butts for the first coat. get a small bucket of the blue lidded mud for the inside corners. and i'd get the red box of light compound for the 2nd and 3rd coat. i prefer to use paper tape for the inside corners and mesh tape for flats and butts.


----------



## DIYadam (Apr 18, 2011)

This may be a silly question, but whats the different between Sheetrock 90, and Durabond 90?


----------



## Techy (Mar 16, 2011)

nothing, just different tradenames


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Durrabond is in a brown bag and is VERY hard--used mostly for exterior drywall work---

Easy sand is in a white bag and is softer and used mainly for interior work.

Lots of folks call anything in a bag "Durrabond"---however that is really a different product---

I have to watch what I say--I call it Durrabond in conversations,but never here---

A also call any cola 'Coke' and any tissue 'Kleenex':laughing:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If you use the self-stick fiberglass tape, at least the first coat must be the setting type compound (easy-sand). Regular paper tape for the corners set in regular reay-mix. All subsequent coats can be regular mud to avoid having to buy an additional bucket (lightweight) for skimming that you may not use up. True (brown bag) Durabond is hard like plaster! Easy-sand is much more "forgiving" in that you can sand any mistakes. Brown bag is normally only available at a drywall supply house...


----------

